# Easing the effects of menopause



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

I know there are very few females on this board but I’d like to start a discussion of hormonal changes during perimenopause and menopause itself. 

A little background. My wife is older than I , she’ll be 48 in March. The past 2 months she’s been VERY different from her norm. Withdrawn, moody, short, cold and zero patience for myself or our kids. 6 weeks ago she tells me she needs to get away from us for a bit and takes a long weekend trip with her sister. This is not normal for her. None of this is. She’s generally happy, loves the kids and had always seemed head over heals in love with me. So now my eyes are wide open and I’m wondering wtf is going on. Sex drive was usually quite good, now it’s garbage. After a few weeks of this going on I finally said wtf are you doing? 

Her response at the time is nothing is wrong. I said well it’s not a good sign when my wife tells me she needs a break from us. She comes back and is worse. Now I’m really like wtf is up. I can only think of one reason why she’d act this way. Anytime we talk it turns into a fight, again not normal. I tell her flat out, it feels like you got something going on outside of the house and if you do you need to tell me before I find it. We can deal with it if you tell me, if I find out on my own we’re done. More fighting. 

Finally after me stressing hard and not eating and all this other shit she breaks down. Says she doesn’t know what’s going on, she hasn’t had her period in a couple months, she’s tired all the time, everything upsets her, gaining weight, feels like a failure, etc. Maybe she’s going through her change. 

So anyway, I start looking into menopause and it seems that it’s not something that’s really “treatable”. It’s just a natural thing and you pretty much have to deal with the sides that come along with it. Is that true? Are there ways to ease these effects or minimize them? Is she stuck feeling like we as men did prior to trt? 

Obviously I'm changing my outlook on what’s happening and trying to support her. I just don’t really know how to do so. I miss my wife and she’s obviously hurting and I want to help her.


----------



## Jin (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry you’re going through this brother. I will email Jen to make sure she gives her .02. Not sure anyone else will have the knowledge of menopause and HRT that she does. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> Sorry you’re going through this brother. I will email Jen to make sure she gives her .02. Not sure anyone else will have the knowledge of menopause and HRT that she does.
> 
> Hang in there.


If this is truly what’s going on, and I have to trust it is, then it’s really about her not me. I just want to help her be her old self. 

Whats funny is is when my test tanked, she refused to believe that was the case. She always fought me on going on test, she never understood it. But I now have first hand knowledge of how hard it hits you when your hormone levels are ****ed. So hopefully I can be understanding.


----------



## snake (Jul 29, 2019)

First place we always go is that there's another rooster in the hen house when this shit happens; let's assume this is not the case. Get her an appointment with an endocrinologist as soon as possible. My guess is that will take time so she should get to her GP and they will get her something for her estrogen as a stop gap. Still follow up with the Endo.

Best wishes. Relationships are not easy; add in kids and hormone changes and it all can go south quick.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2019)

My wife is 50 & uses estrogen patches.  She rarely has mood swings ect.... but as far as sex drive & orgasms.  I can tell when she has applied a new patch & when she’s neglected her hrt.  I think you’re on the right track.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 29, 2019)

No man, you don't have to just deal with it.  Like Snake said, get her in and get her hormone  levels checked.  Preferably an endocrinologist or someone who specializes in HRT.  Get her thyroid checked too.  Mrs BRICKS has been on HRT, estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone replacement for several years.  Fixed all her menopausal symptoms. 

And I say see a specialist and not your GP/family medicine doc for this reason.  Her GP said, "well, i suppose we can start you on some birth control pills".  Wrong answer.  Let's get labs and balance that sh*t out.  Follow up and adjust dose as necessary.  Anyway, there is something you can do about it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, it seems like many Dr.'s don't get the hormone issues....why, I'll never know. But I'm on all hormone replacements and it's changed me big time...life is fuuuuking peaceful now.

I have that hormone thread and it shows what I'm taking. Trust me, she will kiss the ground if she decides to take them!! Try and find someone that will know it's what she needs...good luck as she deserves to feel like a normal person!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2019)

My wife has been through the "change" quite a while ago. Like Jen she uses hormone replacement, estrotest in her case, obviously a combo of test and estrogen. She(wife) described all the symptoms you mentioned, and more when going into this change. Also like Jen my wifes whole outlook on life with the introduction of the hormones changed for the better.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2019)

stonetag said:


> My wife has been through the "change" quite a while ago. Like Jen she uses hormone replacement, estrotest in her case, obviously a combo of test and estrogen. She(wife) described all the symptoms you mentioned, and more when going into this change. Also like Jen my wifes whole outlook on life with the introduction of the hormones changed for the better.



Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...glad she's taking care of life!!! Only thing I can say different is..I started before shit hit the fan...thank the lord...lol


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 31, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Yes, it seems like many Dr.'s don't get the hormone issues....why, I'll never know. But I'm on all hormone replacements and it's changed me big time...life is fuuuuking peaceful now.
> 
> I have that hormone thread and it shows what I'm taking. Trust me, she will kiss the ground if she decides to take them!! Try and find someone that will know it's what she needs...good luck as she deserves to feel like a normal person!!!!



Family practice docs (GPs) are not versed in HRT because its just something that most don't do. Picture it like hiring a general contractor to do a specialty electrical job. Yeah, there are some who can do it but they've taken the time to study this on their own.  They're not trained for it.  So you go to an electrician.

There are some excellent GPs,but for the most part they fit into the jack of alll trades master of none description.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Family practice docs (GPs) are not versed in HRT because its just something that most don't do. Picture it like hiring a general contractor to do a specialty electrical job. Yeah, there are some who can do it but they've taken the time to study this on their own.  They're not trained for it.  So you go to an electrician.
> 
> There are some excellent GPs,but for the most part they fit into the jack of alll trades master of none description.



Exactly!!(As I work for a general contractor...lol) Sometimes I think it's because I'm in SoCal but that's part of my issue...I think we have access to everything and anything...but I know I was lucky as hell to find my GP...I swear when he retires...I'm going to make him give me an open/undated prescription for my TRT so no one can take it from me...lmao:32 (20):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Can I ask how muxh older she is then you?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Can I ask how muxh older she is then you?


Almost 7 years


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Almost 7 years



Ahh ok not too big of an age gap


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Ahh ok not too big of an age gap


No, but she’s pushing 50 and I’m still 21


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> No, but she’s pushing 50 and I’m still 21



Im 32 and still feel like im 18 lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 24, 2019)

So she sees her ob/gyn yesterday. Texts me on her way home, says they’re putting her on progesterone. I said how, not like you’ve had bloodwork or anything. She comes home with it, looks funny. Google the name and it’s birth control. norethindrone is the name. 

I dont know shit about women’s hormones, but I’m a little leery. Sound right? I mean shit, I had my balls cut off years ago.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2019)

They did same to my Mrs when she was having a few phsyco issues. Think it’s a standard thing clueless doctors do to balance hormones 



Straight30weight said:


> So she sees her ob/gyn yesterday. Texts me on her way home, says they’re putting her on progesterone. I said how, not like you’ve had bloodwork or anything. She comes home with it, looks funny. Google the name and it’s birth control. norethindrone is the name.
> 
> I dont know shit about women’s hormones, but I’m a little leery. Sound right? I mean shit, I had my balls cut off years ago.


----------

